# Day 2 Chronicle....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Up and at em boys... headed to the deer woods.... ya'll boys stay safe out there... Good luck Alabama! Stick around and stay tuned....


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck Florida, good luck Ref! Be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Saw a nice buck too far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!!I need my AR!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Better move trees this afternoon...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ima gonna do that. I'm 50 yards of the bite!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn monster squirrels all theys moving in Brooklyn at the moment


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

4 doe just got downwind of me and hauled ass


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice morning so far on the river. Cool breeze feel good and keeping the bugs at bay. Good luck to yall


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Been up since about 20 minutes before shooting light. Haven't even heard anything moving yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Feels great out but haven't seen a thing. Hope they start moving soon.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm finna take a nap


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Had a doe at about 10 yards. Never got to a place where I could draw as se was hanging out slightly behind me. First thing I saw move all day except the squirels.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just had a doe and yearling run by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I've got the you climbed the wrong tree feeling, but we shall see.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck guys I'm hanging out with my son today. Strategizing on how I'm gonna kill all of mr. A**holes deer on wedn, thurs, fri, sat, and sun.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Good luck guys I'm hanging out with my son today. Strategizing on how I'm gonna kill all of mr. A**holes deer on wedn, thurs, fri, sat, and sun.













Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ima give it bout 15 more and lm gettin down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Good luck guys I'm hanging out with my son today. Strategizing on how I'm gonna kill all of mr. A**holes deer on wedn, thurs, fri, sat, and sun.


Doin the same. My kids birthday weekend. Been locked down with company.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My chart says feed times 9:52-11:52. Yesterday it was 8:58 and we all saw deer around then. Hopefully they'll follow that same tune today. Been slow in the Hutton. Wind is swirling. Jumped two deer on the way in.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah I would try to sit until 1030. Major feed time is coming up. Barometric pressure is high right now. It will be dropping later. So might not have much movement when that happens 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143528191


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yall be safe and draw more blood!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought bout ya Val while I had breakfast!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just had a truck and trailer bouce it's way by me.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Trailer guy has stopped and began banging metal together. Just our luck. He is 50yards behind my brother.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Thought bout ya Val while I had breakfast!!!



Pig fat n Michelob???


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That appears to be nanner puddin, at least those look like Nilla Wafers.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I killed a few this morning........ mosquitos that is!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ahhhh.... Gotcha... Had to save it to my phone and zoom in... Amberbock 


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> That appears to be nanner puddin, at least those look like Nilla Wafers.


Dat's right baby......


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I made it till 10. Pork chops were looking for a way out and cane back to camp. Decided I am gonna sit near the road plot this afternoon. Just hung the stand a few weeks ago, never sat it. But have high hopes. We shall see. Y'all be carefull out there and kill something!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Pile-em high Jaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hang ham outta the stand and stay in the game!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143543000


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

How do I beat the mesquites and heat? I grew up freezing in the stand not sweating.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> How do I beat the mesquites and heat? I grew up freezing in the stand not sweating.


Get yourself a leafy suit and hunt in shorts and a short sleeve or boxers. I have done that. Because I sure as heck sweat my tail off during Archery Season. Mosquitos get a thermacell.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Thermacell for mosquitos, heat, suck it up buttercup


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Going to have to get a thermacell permitherine ain't cutting it.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Heading back at it, damn the rain i need some backstrap! And definatly thermacell they are worth their weight in gold! Other then that welcome to the florida heat.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thermacell it is. Not looking forward to rain. My spots are around the river hoping the water does not get to high.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Does those thermacells work against rattlesnakes or moccasins, any yall walk up on those creepy crawlies yet?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Son and I are done for the day. No luck today but as I was leaving the camp I turned down one of my roads and there's 2 deer in the middle of the road starin at me. I swear they had a big shit eatin grin and they were flipping me the bird! That's alright, I'll get them next time out. We didn't see any snakes yesterday or today luckily but they are out for sure. Good luck everyone and blackwater I hope you find that monster! We are all waiting for the pics!!!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Thermocell works great on snakes, if you walk up on one just throw it at it real hard then run like hell!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Two bucks strolled through... Both sixes... Out of range!!! Tried to call em in... They curled down wind and walked off... Damn


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Except for the heat, you can't get a better night than tonight.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Speaking of snakes I walked right over this this morning on the way in and saw on the way out. Glad the rest of it was it gone! It's was still plenty pliable and whatever it came off of was good 2-2.5" diameter











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok guys something needs to die it's killing time


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't believe how quiet it has been with the upcoming storm. Nothing is moving this evening.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep prime time is upon us. Signing off for now.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Probably a good thing I didn't see anything. Started raining as soon as I called it quits. Tracking would not have been easy.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I officially hate my hha optimzer sight!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Y Aaron?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Aaron prolly missed one or got busted trying to adjust.... I saw two racked bucks and a doe and two unknowns.... And I got a story to tell bout Ol' Fink... He would have been a legend for real... But he ain't...headed home now....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn lil rack buck walks out right before dark and couldn't decide where to eat grass 50 yds, 40 yds, 50yds, 30yds. Kept having to undo my release adjust sight. And in the end it was a little to dark misjudged and missed.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was close.... I hope this front passes quick I know exactly the tree I'ma sit in...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I got skunked this morning. .. Espo, can I borrow your rabbits foot? My season is starting rough...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Aaron prolly missed one or got busted trying to adjust.... I saw two racked bucks and a doe and two unknowns.... And I got a story to tell bout Ol' Fink... He would have been a legend for real... But he ain't...headed home now....
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


How big was that bacon with legs?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> How big was that bacon with legs?



Jesus.... Stay tuned...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Today reminded me of why i love hunting though, awesome afternoon, with a little heart beating excitment in the end.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... I was gonna write up a story but figured I'd show you first hand how it went down.... I've shot plenty of pigs in my life... This bastard was the biggest I've ever seen.... Waist high... I thought it was a bear running for a minute... Here you go.... Disclaimer... Not for minors...







the end... Now that I think of it that bastard was 350 plus...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

F*ck yall cuss alot


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol 


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmfao. Dont get no better, had me on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Were y'all in the Hutton unit?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I wish I could SEE half the freakin animals y'all SHOOT! Even an 1/8 would be an amazing improvement lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Patience young grasshopper... Patience... They will come...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

James said the nuts on that pig were like a couple of grapefruit swinging in a tater sack.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Val...still made a story...a bit of a sad one... But a damn good one non the less!!! Works out that way quite a bit with us doesn't it!?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude I asked him like three times was he sure it was a pig... The way he was running made me think about a grizzly running through the river... I know one damn thing.... I got muzzy and rut too... Ima try to kill that big bastard.... Wait... I forgot.... So it started to rain lightly with about 15 minutes left... I said hell naw... Climbed down and packed up quick as hell boys... Walking fast as shit back to the truck 900 ish yds nervous as hell... Locked and loaded... All I kept thinking was "I hope this mf'er don't try to jump out and scare me on the way back... I'm glad he didn't... I prolly woulda shot him...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

James Fink said:


> Val...still made a story...a bit of a sad one... But a damn good one non the less!!! Works out that way quite a bit with us doesn't it!?



If we all would been out there it would been epic...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> F*ck yall cuss alot



Cussing is bad but that made me laugh out loud and I had to explain this whole pff thing again to my wife.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad y'all saw some deer... we seen 3 nannies and a 6 point this morning between 3 of us, and my buddy's wife saw 3 nannies this evening, we didn't see shit.


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

Good to meet you yesterday espo! man that place is awesome! I seen 26 deer in 2 days in the stand 21 sat and 5 sunday all stayed jus outside 50yds except a doe with 2 fawns so she got a pass and I might of skipped one off a does back sunday eve  hope it clears up for Tuesday.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

k mac said:


> Good to meet you yesterday espo! man that place is awesome! I seen 26 deer in 2 days in the stand 21 sat and 5 sunday all stayed jus outside 50yds except a doe with 2 fawns so she got a pass and I might of skipped one off a does back sunday eve  hope it clears up for Tuesday.



You too bud... Yesterday was real good...if this wind dies down to 15 I'ma head to the plantation and sit in my ground blind in a bottom...maybe


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all find me a real good place to hunt for my late season gun quota in the Hutton...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Decided to hold off.... took everything i had not to go.... second guessing myself now...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Too hard to blood trail in a monsoon.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I had not seen his video Sat, would say Espo dont need a blood trail, but......... lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good one...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You don't need to go up there... it's blowing too dang hard man. Maybe if you hunt on the ground.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

You can go in the morning the wind will be outa the N,S,E,W.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Well got a doe saturday night in black water then hauled but last night with the storm rolling in. Went to river swamp near sopchoppy and decided to stalk/scout because of the weather and ended up killing two sow hogs. First time having luck stalking with the bow. Freaking awesome! Had to get my buggy and take em a mile or so to the truck. I felt like i was back in The Corps it was so rough! I was thinking why shoot the second? 
Walked into the wind and snuck up on em in a slough feeding to me. Second one watched her friend die then kept on feeding. First hogs with a bow. Never thought it would be on the ground though.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

stewart_fish said:


> Well got a doe saturday night in black water then hauled but last night with the storm rolling in. Went to river swamp near sopchoppy and decided to stalk/scout because of the weather and ended up killing two sow hogs. First time having luck stalking with the bow. Freaking awesome! Had to get my buggy and take em a mile or so to the truck. I felt like i was back in The Corps it was so rough! I was thinking why shoot the second?
> Walked into the wind and snuck up on em in a slough feeding to me. Second one watched her friend die then kept on feeding. First hogs with a bow. Never thought it would be on the ground though.


That's a cool story but sounds all made up. Pics or it never happened!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool story bro...


stewart_fish said:


> Well got a doe saturday night in black water....and ended up killing two sow hogs.....






Sent from the treestand....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahah! Sorry it's the truth. I wouldn't make up a hunting story. Who can give me a number I'll text pics. Still up cause I was so jacked up after all that.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I actually have video from the hogs too. Lemme know. Lil shaky cause i was really excited.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sweet this isn't that hard to upload pics. Here's doe. 20 yards. Lil far back but went 100 yards or so and done.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Here you go. I said 80 pounds a piece but never did weigh em? They felt like 300 pounds rolling em out.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sorry y'all not trying to keep posting but just putting my grill in the pic too. Lurking forever but just now figured the pic thing out. First deer in 2 years.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Thanks bro. First td. I'll send you the vids but probably wouldn't post em. Good blood trail with the first hog tho. First heart shot.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Good job man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a heck of a good start!


----------

